# Decoy setup w/ layout blinds



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

What is the best way to place layout blinds in a field of decoys? I am going to bite the bullett and get some gooseviews. as far as decoy spreads in a field, I only am familiar with the big "V" spread. Should I put the blind setup (max 3-4 guys) at the apex of the V or use a different spread entirely? What about mixing darks and light geese? Having used this setup a couple times it is ok, but sometimes we seem to get busted because we are just at the focal point. I appreciate any thoughts..


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We always put our blinds just inside the points of the V...get those buggers in a cross-fire.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We do what Ken does to but with a little difference, we make the V or U shaped decoy spread and then we place the spinnier behind the blinds about 10 yards, from there on you will have plenty of 10-35 yard shots, if you get the conditions. Ive found that mallards will really com einto Light goose spreads but Dark goose decoys work just as well with the spinners.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

GB,
Doesn't the spinners spook the darks from coming in close?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

IMO I think spinners do flare geese, and stop them from fully committing. Which is why only run it the first hour or so when the ducks are moving around but before the geese start really flying.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Screw the geese if yo have a filed with 20,000 mallards using it!!! Come on the only time I hunt ducks is when I find that PRIME spot, but more likely then not it's dark geese all the way!! When im hunting geese I will NEVER have the robo out, to much of a distracton when I do see ducks buzzing around, then when you are running the spinner a flock of honkers manage to sneak in and you have no clue they are until they flare of the spinner.You know the low silent type, gotta love dumb geese!!


----------

